# did antidepressants ruin my marriage



## tlee (Feb 26, 2009)

has anyone else experienced taking antidepressants that could have contributed to problems in their marriage?


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Antidepressants do have side effects and can cause unpleasant reactions. If a person has true depression, the spouse should be supportive, and not blame a medication for moods or behavior. There are no magic pills to cure a troubling marriage.


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

In 1997-1998 I was depressed and was placed on Meds don't remember them all but I tried 5 kinds...

Zyprexa (sp) I had bad reactions to... I would take it then pace the floor in the middle of the night.. I was so restless and I had really bad terror dreams... Though the Doctor felt it was nothing.. I tried Topomax (sp) and it did nothing... In the end I stopped the meds all together... The Doctor maybe was not the right one?? I have no idea but I was becoming someone I am not .... I did not want to be around people and once someone walked out in front of me in a parking lot and i said something and bang jumped out of my truck and I was begging for a fight... That person's girlfriend said Mr he is just 17... I told my Doctor what I did... she said I was just expressing my anger????? From that day on I stopped seeing her and stopped ay meds...

Maybe something would have worked as meds go??? maybe not... I personaly feel IMHO none worked for me.. I got over my depression by spending more time with my family to be honest.....

But I will also say being on the meds there was more tention... I would not remember things said or what I would say and we would argue over it... Almost like they were playing games with my mind... 
But again that was me.......


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

All SSRI antidepressants have sexual side effects such as difficulty becoming aroused and an inability to have an orgasm. This can be helped using a combination drug therapy adding the non SSRI antidepressant Wellbutrin to your SSRI regimen.

If you have full blown depression/anxiety the side effects are nothing compared to that. Left untreated your marriage would have been more severely damaged and a lot sooner.


----------

